# xorg with Radeon 9250 PCI card

## widlokm

Hello everybody,

I have quite strange problem with Xorg. I have 2 processors system with PCI bus (no AGP nor PCI express), with 2 Radeons 9250 mounted. I don't use xinerama (2 separate displays only) and I have dri enabled on both screens. Recently (after upgrade) I've noticed that opengl apps works considerably slower then before. For example opengl version of PCB (from gEDA suite) became non usable. Even simple cursor movements are very slow (You have to wait 2-3 second for cursor to move), and during this time I can notice that X process is using 100% of CPU. Similar problems are with Varicad or Stellarium.

I know that PCI card will never be super-fast, but it worked much better before. I've tried quite a lot of versions of xorg-server, mesa, xf86-video-ati, I've even recompiled my system with ~x86 and then x86 keyword - no difference. Now I have:

xorg-x11-7.4-r1

mesa-7.5.2

xf86-video-ati-6.12.4

xorg-server-1.6.5-r1

gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6

Please help. After more then a week I've run out of ideas. Is is a strange bug? Or my installation is wrong?  Or maybe there are some magic config options to try? If You need some more info then pleas tell me.

Best Regards,

Michael W.

----------

## poly_poly-man

any hints in /var/log/Xorg.0.log? pastebin it.

----------

## widlokm

Xorg.0.log looks perfectly OK for me (but I'm not an expert). I also can not find anything strange in glxinfo, xdriinfo or kernel logs. Oh by the way I had to fix up kernel mtrr registers to allow xorg to set write-combining ranges for graphics cards, but this had not changed. 

Regards,

Michael W.

PS. Third radeon is mounted on mainboard, but I never had any success with it. It is not used now.

Here is Xorg.0.log:

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6-mw i686 

Current Operating System: Linux mermaid 2.6.31-gentoo-r6-mw #1 SMP Sun Jan 10 21:56:31 CET 2010 i686

Build Date: 16 January 2010  02:38:37PM

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jan 16 15:34:01 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(**) Option "defaultserverlayout" "three_mon"

(**) ServerLayout "three_mon"

(**) |-->Screen "ScreenMFB_0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Dell_2001fp"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI_pri0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen_1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Dell_2007fp"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI_sec0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "DontZap" "false"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "18"

(**) Option "OffTime" "18"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

(**) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

	/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/,

	/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/OTF,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

(II) Loader magic: 0x3e60

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(!!) More than one possible primary device found

(!!) More than one possible primary device found

(--) PCI:*(0:9:4:0) 1002:5960:18bc:0580 ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] rev 1, Mem @ 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xfe1f0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000cc00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(--) PCI: (0:9:4:1) 1002:5940:18bc:0581 ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) rev 1, Mem @ 0xc8000000/134217728, 0xfe1e0000/65536

(--) PCI: (0:10:2:0) 1002:5960:174b:0250 ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] rev 1, Mem @ 0xc0000000/134217728, 0xfdff0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000bc00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(--) PCI: (0:10:2:1) 1002:5940:174b:0251 ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) rev 1, Mem @ 0xb8000000/134217728, 0xfdfe0000/65536

(--) PCI: (0:11:13:0) 1002:5159:1028:016d ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/134217728, 0xfdcf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000ac00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 6.12.4

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 6.12.4

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.5.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.4.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

	ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

	AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,

	ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

	ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

	ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

	ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

	ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

	ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

	ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

	ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

	ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

	ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

	ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

	ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

	ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,

	ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

	ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,

	ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

	ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

	ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 09@00:04:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[5] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[6] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[7] 1	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[8] 1	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[9] 1	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[12] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[13] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

	[14] 1	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[15] 1	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000fe1f0000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000fe1f0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 9 card 4 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(**) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "accel"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "BusType" "PCI"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelDFS" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "ColorTiling" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5960)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000d0000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected

(**) RADEON(0): Forced into PCI mode

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:09:04.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:0b:0d.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:09:04.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.31.0

(**) RADEON(0): Page Flipping enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 20000, max_out_pll: 40000, min_in_pll: 40, max_in_pll: 3000, xclk: 20000, sclk: 240.000000, mclk: 200.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=20000

(II) RADEON(0): DFP table revision: 4

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Miro

(**) RADEON(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1024x768"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "Position" "1600 310"

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 using monitor section Dell_2001fp

(**) RADEON(0): Option "PreferredMode" "16x12mw0"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "Position" "0 0"

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): Default TV standard: NTSC

(II) RADEON(0): TV standards supported by chip: NTSC PAL PAL-M NTSC-J 

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x60

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: DVI-0

  Connector: DVI-I

  CRT2: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DFP1: INTERNAL_TMDS1

  DDC reg: 0x64

(II) RADEON(0): Port2:

  XRANDR name: S-video

  Connector: S-video

  TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DDC reg: 0x0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "DHQ", prod id 4369

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: DHQ  Model: 1111  Serial#: 16453

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2001  Week: 16

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 23

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.604 redY: 0.334   greenX: 0.317 greenY: 0.545

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.148 blueY: 0.116   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: LCD15AX3

(II) RADEON(0):  

(II) RADEON(0):  

(II) RADEON(0):  

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff001111111145400000

(II) RADEON(0): 	100b01010e1e1778e8a6309a55518b26

(II) RADEON(0): 	1d5054bfee0001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101000000fc004c43443135

(II) RADEON(0): 	415833200a202020000000fe000a2020

(II) RADEON(0): 	20202020202020202020000000fe000a

(II) RADEON(0): 	202020202020202020202020000000fe

(II) RADEON(0): 	000a2020202020202020202020200015

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(WW) EDID preferred timing clock 162.00MHz exceeds claimed max 160MHz, fixing

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: a008  Serial#: 826625356

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2005  Week: 39

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 31

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.638 redY: 0.342   greenX: 0.293 greenY: 0.608

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.146 blueY: 0.067   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 162.0 MHz   Image Size:  367 x 275 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1856 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: C064659K1EML

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: DELL 2001FP

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 31 H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 162 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0010ac08a04c4d4531

(II) RADEON(0): 	270f010380291f78ee6390a3574b9b25

(II) RADEON(0): 	115054a54b008180a940714f01010101

(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101483f403062b0324040c0

(II) RADEON(0): 	13006f131100001e000000ff00433036

(II) RADEON(0): 	343635394b31454d4c20000000fc0044

(II) RADEON(0): 	454c4c203230303146500a20000000fd

(II) RADEON(0): 	00384c1f5010000a2020202020200017

finished output detect: 1

(II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 2

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "DHQ", prod id 4369

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: DHQ  Model: 1111  Serial#: 16453

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2001  Week: 16

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 23

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.604 redY: 0.334   greenX: 0.317 greenY: 0.545

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.148 blueY: 0.116   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: LCD15AX3

(II) RADEON(0):  

(II) RADEON(0):  

(II) RADEON(0):  

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff001111111145400000

(II) RADEON(0): 	100b01010e1e1778e8a6309a55518b26

(II) RADEON(0): 	1d5054bfee0001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101000000fc004c43443135

(II) RADEON(0): 	415833200a202020000000fe000a2020

(II) RADEON(0): 	20202020202020202020000000fe000a

(II) RADEON(0): 	202020202020202020202020000000fe

(II) RADEON(0): 	000a2020202020202020202020200015

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "DHQ", prod id 4369

(WW) EDID preferred timing clock 162.00MHz exceeds claimed max 160MHz, fixing

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: a008  Serial#: 826625356

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2005  Week: 39

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 31

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.638 redY: 0.342   greenX: 0.293 greenY: 0.608

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.146 blueY: 0.067   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 162.0 MHz   Image Size:  367 x 275 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1856 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: C064659K1EML

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: DELL 2001FP

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 31 H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 162 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0010ac08a04c4d4531

(II) RADEON(0): 	270f010380291f78ee6390a3574b9b25

(II) RADEON(0): 	115054a54b008180a940714f01010101

(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101483f403062b0324040c0

(II) RADEON(0): 	13006f131100001e000000ff00433036

(II) RADEON(0): 	343635394b31454d4c20000000fc0044

(II) RADEON(0): 	454c4c203230303146500a20000000fd

(II) RADEON(0): 	00384c1f5010000a2020202020200017

(II) RADEON(0): Panel infos found from DDC detailed: 1600x1200

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 40968

(II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Using user preference for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 using initial mode 16x12mw0

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (710, 306) mm

(WW) RADEON(0): Probed monitor is 300x230 mm, using Displaysize 710x306 mm

(**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (93, 99)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(**) RADEON(0): Using EXA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.4.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(==) RADEON(0): Assuming overlay scaler buffer width is 1536

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(II) RADEON(1): TOTO SAYS 00000000fdff0000

(II) RADEON(1): MMIO registers at 0x00000000fdff0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(1): PCI bus 10 card 2 func 0

(**) RADEON(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(1): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(**) RADEON(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(1): Option "accel"

(**) RADEON(1): Option "BusType" "PCI"

(**) RADEON(1): Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

(**) RADEON(1): Option "AccelDFS" "true"

(**) RADEON(1): Option "ColorTiling" "true"

(**) RADEON(1): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) RADEON(1): Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) RADEON(1): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(1): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(1): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(1): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5960)

(--) RADEON(1): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000c0000000

(II) RADEON(1): PCI card detected

(**) RADEON(1): Forced into PCI mode

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) RADEON(1): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(1): Legacy BIOS detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:0a:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:0b:0d.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:09:04.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:0a:02.0

(II) RADEON(1): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.31.0

(**) RADEON(1): Page Flipping enabled

(II) RADEON(1): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(1): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(1): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(1): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(1): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(1): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 20000, max_out_pll: 40000, min_in_pll: 40, max_in_pll: 3000, xclk: 20000, sclk: 240.000000, mclk: 200.000000

(II) RADEON(1): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=20000

(II) RADEON(1): DFP table revision: 4

(II) RADEON(1): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Dell_2007fp

(**) RADEON(1): Option "PreferredMode" "16x12mw1"

(**) RADEON(1): Option "Position" "0 0"

(II) RADEON(1): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(1): Output DVI-0 using monitor section Dell_2007fp

(II) RADEON(1): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(1): Output S-video has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(1): Default TV standard: PAL

(II) RADEON(1): TV standards supported by chip: NTSC PAL 

(II) RADEON(1): Port0:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x60

(II) RADEON(1): Port1:

  XRANDR name: DVI-0

  Connector: DVI-I

  CRT2: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DFP1: INTERNAL_TMDS1

  DDC reg: 0x64

(II) RADEON(1): Port2:

  XRANDR name: S-video

  Connector: S-video

  TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DDC reg: 0x0

(II) RADEON(1): I2C device "VGA-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(1): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(1): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(1): I2C device "DVI-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(1): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(1): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 3

(II) RADEON(1): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(1): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: a021  Serial#: 842610252

(II) RADEON(1): Year: 2007  Week: 13

(II) RADEON(1): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(1): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(1): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 31

(II) RADEON(1): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(1): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

(II) RADEON(1): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(1): Default color space is primary color space

(II) RADEON(1): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(1): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

(II) RADEON(1): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(1): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(1): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(1): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(1): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(1): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(1): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(1): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(1): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(1): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(1): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(1): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(1): #1: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) RADEON(1): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(1): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(1): clock: 162.0 MHz   Image Size:  367 x 275 mm

(II) RADEON(1): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1856 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(1): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(1): Serial No: MY54673S296L

(II) RADEON(1): Monitor name: DELL 2007FP

(II) RADEON(1): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) RADEON(1): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(1): 	00ffffffffffff0010ac21a04c363932

(II) RADEON(1): 	0d11010380291f78eeee91a3544c9926

(II) RADEON(1): 	0f5054a54b008180a940714f01010101

(II) RADEON(1): 	010101010101483f403062b0324040c0

(II) RADEON(1): 	13006f131100001e000000ff004d5935

(II) RADEON(1): 	34363733533239364c0a000000fc0044

(II) RADEON(1): 	454c4c203230303746500a20000000fd

(II) RADEON(1): 	00384c1e5311000a20202020202000aa

finished output detect: 1

(II) RADEON(1): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 2

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

(II) RADEON(1): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(1): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 3

(II) RADEON(1): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(1): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: a021  Serial#: 842610252

(II) RADEON(1): Year: 2007  Week: 13

(II) RADEON(1): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(1): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(1): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 31

(II) RADEON(1): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(1): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

(II) RADEON(1): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(1): Default color space is primary color space

(II) RADEON(1): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(1): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

(II) RADEON(1): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(1): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(1): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(1): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(1): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(1): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(1): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(1): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(1): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(1): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(1): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(1): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(1): #1: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) RADEON(1): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(1): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(1): clock: 162.0 MHz   Image Size:  367 x 275 mm

(II) RADEON(1): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1856 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(1): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(1): Serial No: MY54673S296L

(II) RADEON(1): Monitor name: DELL 2007FP

(II) RADEON(1): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) RADEON(1): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(1): 	00ffffffffffff0010ac21a04c363932

(II) RADEON(1): 	0d11010380291f78eeee91a3544c9926

(II) RADEON(1): 	0f5054a54b008180a940714f01010101

(II) RADEON(1): 	010101010101483f403062b0324040c0

(II) RADEON(1): 	13006f131100001e000000ff004d5935

(II) RADEON(1): 	34363733533239364c0a000000fc0044

(II) RADEON(1): 	454c4c203230303746500a20000000fd

(II) RADEON(1): 	00384c1e5311000a20202020202000aa

(II) RADEON(1): Panel infos found from DDC detailed: 1600x1200

(II) RADEON(1): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 40993

(II) RADEON(1): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(1): Output VGA-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(1): Output DVI-0 connected

(II) RADEON(1): Output S-video disconnected

(II) RADEON(1): Using user preference for initial modes

(II) RADEON(1): Output DVI-0 using initial mode 16x12mw1

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(**) RADEON(1): Display dimensions: (408, 306) mm

(**) RADEON(1): DPI set to (99, 99)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(==) RADEON(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(**) RADEON(1): Using EXA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(==) RADEON(1): Assuming overlay scaler buffer width is 1536

(II) RADEON(1): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(1): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(1): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  Yes, I do.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[5] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[6] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[7] 1	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[8] 1	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[9] 1	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[12] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[13] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

	[14] 1	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[15] 1	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d0000000 0 0

Entering TV Save

Save TV timing tables

saveTimingTables: reading timing tables

TV Save done

disable primary dac

disable FP1

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling not supported with virtual x resolutions larger than 2048, disabling

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 131072 kb

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00c03000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00c07000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 12300 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 12300 kb for back buffer at offset 0x00c0b000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 12300 kb for depth buffer at offset 0x0180e000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 46592 kb for textures at offset 0x02411000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 47548 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x05191000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:09:04.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:0b:0d.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:09:04.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0xf9a7d000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring handle = 0xf9a7d000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0xb7091000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0xf9b7e000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xb7090000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xf9b7f000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xaedd0000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0xf9d7f000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0xae8f0000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2fc3e000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0x1fff0000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0): Option "BackingStore" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): Backing store enabled

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 106

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xd7ffd000 is: 0xd7ffd000

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R200 type cards.

(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

(**) RADEON(0): Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 48689152 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(II)         UploadToScreen

(II)         DownloadFromScreen

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia//theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(II) RADEON(0): Set up overlay video

(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

disable primary dac

disable FP1

disable TV

disable primary dac

init memmap

init common

init crtc1

init pll1

freq: 78750000

best_freq: 78750000

best_feedback_div: 35

best_ref_div: 3

best_post_div: 4

restore memmap

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

restore common

restore crtc1

restore pll1

finished PLL1

set RMX

set primary dac

enable primary dac

disable primary dac

disable FP1

init memmap

init common

init crtc2

init pll2

freq: 130250000

best_freq: 130250000

best_feedback_div: 521

best_ref_div: 54

best_post_div: 2

restore memmap

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

restore common

restore crtc2

restore pll2

finished PLL2

set FP1

enable primary dac

enable FP1

disable TV

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "PreferredMode" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "Position" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

(II) RADEON(1): RADEONScreenInit c0000000 0 0

Entering TV Save

Save TV timing tables

saveTimingTables: reading timing tables

TV Save done

disable FP1

(==) RADEON(1): Using 24 bit depth buffer

(II) RADEON(1): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(1):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

(II) RADEON(1):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xc7ffc000

(II) RADEON(1):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(1): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(1): Allocating from a screen of 131072 kb

(II) RADEON(1): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00753000

(II) RADEON(1): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00757000

(II) RADEON(1): Will use 7500 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(1): Will use 7500 kb for back buffer at offset 0x0075b000

(II) RADEON(1): Will use 7500 kb for depth buffer at offset 0x00eae000

(II) RADEON(1): Will use 53760 kb for textures at offset 0x01601000

(II) RADEON(1): Will use 54780 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x04a81000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:0a:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:0b:0d.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:09:04.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:0a:02.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) RADEON(1): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) RADEON(1): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000

(II) RADEON(1): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(1): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(1): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(1): [pci] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0xfb264000

(II) RADEON(1): [pci] ring handle = 0xfb264000

(II) RADEON(1): [pci] Ring mapped at 0xa65dc000

(II) RADEON(1): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(1): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0xfb365000

(II) RADEON(1): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xa65db000

(II) RADEON(1): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(1): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xfb366000

(II) RADEON(1): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xa63db000

(II) RADEON(1): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(1): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0xfb566000

(II) RADEON(1): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0xa5efb000

(II) RADEON(1): [drm] register handle = 0x2fbfe000

(II) RADEON(1): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(1): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(1):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xc7ffc000 0x1fff0000

(II) RADEON(1):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(1): Option "BackingStore" "true"

(**) RADEON(1): Backing store enabled

(II) RADEON(1): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(1): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(1): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(1): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 96

(II) RADEON(1): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(WW) RADEON(1): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(1):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xc7ffc000 is: 0xc7ffc000

(WW) RADEON(1):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(1): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(1):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xc7ffc000 0xc7ffc000

(II) RADEON(1):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(1): Direct rendering enabled

(II) RADEON(1): Render acceleration enabled for R200 type cards.

(II) RADEON(1): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

(**) RADEON(1): Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

(II) EXA(1): Offscreen pixmap area of 56094720 bytes

(II) EXA(1): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(II)         UploadToScreen

(II)         DownloadFromScreen

(II) RADEON(1): Acceleration enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) RADEON(1): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(1): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(1): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia//theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) RADEON(1): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(II) RADEON(1): Set up overlay video

(II) RADEON(1): Set up textured video

disable primary dac

disable FP1

disable TV

disable FP1

init memmap

init common

init crtc1

init pll1

freq: 130250000

best_freq: 130250000

best_feedback_div: 521

best_ref_div: 54

best_post_div: 2

restore memmap

(II) RADEON(1): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(1):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xc7ffc000 0xc7ffc000

(II) RADEON(1):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

restore common

restore crtc1

restore pll1

finished PLL1

set RMX

set FP1

enable FP1

disable primary dac

disable TV

(II) RADEON(1): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(WW) RADEON(1): Option "PreferredMode" is not used

(WW) RADEON(1): Option "Position" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

Screen 0 is using RAC for mem

Screen 0 is using RAC for io

Screen 1 is using RAC for mem

Screen 1 is using RAC for io

(II) Screen 0 shares mem & io resources

(II) Screen 1 shares mem & io resources

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:09:04.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:0b:0d.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:09:04.0

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) AIGLX: Screen 1 is not DRI2 capable

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:0a:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:0b:0d.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:09:04.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:0a:02.0

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 1

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 768 x 359

(II) RADEON(1): Setting screen physical size to 408 x 306

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "9"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 13

(**) Option "Sensitivity" "0.6"

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 0.6

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Mouse0: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Mouse0: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Mouse0: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "base"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

----------

## d2_racing

Hi widlokm, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# rc-update show

```

----------

## widlokm

I'm not using gentoo init scripts so rc-update does not work for me. I have my own scripts (very fast) that load only needed daemons (ssh, dnsmasq, ect). What do You need to know?

xorg.conf:

Section "Files"

    FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"    

EndSection

Section "Module"

    SubSection "extmod"

	Option	"omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection 

    Load	"dbe"

    Load	"glx"

    Load	"dri"

    Load	"drm"

EndSection

#For transparency

Section "Extensions"

    Option	"Composite" 	"0"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option	"defaultserverlayout"	"three_mon"

    Option	"power_saver"

    Option	"suspend time"		"18"

    Option	"off time"		"18"

    Option	"DontZap"		"false"

    Option	"AutoAddDevices"	"false"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard0"

    Driver	"kbd"

    Option	"XkbModel"		"pc105"

    Option	"XkbLayout"		"pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Mouse0"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option	"Buttons"		"9"

    Option	"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"

    Option 	"Protocol"		"Auto"

    Option	"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5 6 7"

    Option	"Emulate3Buttons"	"no"

    Option	"Sensitivity"		"0.6"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier	"Miro"

    VertRefresh	50-75

    #DisplaySize	710 306

    Option	"dpms"

    #Modeline	"10x7mw0" 60.0 1024 1048 1184 1334 768 769 772 808

    Option	"PreferredMode"	"1024x768"

    Option	"Position"	"1600 310"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier	"Dell_2001fp"

    VertRefresh	45-60

    Option	"dpms"

    DisplaySize	710 306

    ModeLine	"16x12mw0" 130.25 1600 1648 1680 1760 1200 1203 1207 1235

    Option	"PreferredMode"	"16x12mw0"

    Option	"Position"	"0 0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier	"Dell_2007fp"

    VertRefresh 45-60

    Option	"dpms"

    DisplaySize	408 306

    ModeLine	"16x12mw1" 130.25 1600 1648 1680 1760 1200 1203 1207 1235

    Option	"PreferredMode"	"16x12mw1"

    Option	"Position"	"0 0"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics cards section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"ATI_pri0"

    Driver	"ati"

    Option	"accel"

    Option	"BackingStore"		"true"

    Option	"EnablePageFlip"	"true"

    Option	"AccelDFS"		"true"

    Option	"ColorTiling"		"true"

    Option	"AccelMethod"		"EXA"

    Option	"RenderAccel"		"true"

    Option	"MigrationHeuristic"	"greedy"

    Option	"BusType"		"PCI"

    Option	"monitor-DVI-0"		"Dell_2001fp"

    Option	"monitor-VGA-0"		"Miro"

    BusID	"PCI:9:4:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"ATI_sec0"

    Driver	"ati"

    Option	"accel"

    Option	"BackingStore"		"true"

    Option	"EnablePageFlip"	"true"

    Option	"AccelDFS"		"true"    

    Option	"ColorTiling"		"true"

    Option	"AccelMethod"		"EXA"

    Option	"RenderAccel"		"true"

    Option	"MigrationHeuristic"	"greedy"

    Option	"BusType"		"PCI"

    Option	"monitor-DVI-0"		"Dell_2007fp"

    BusID	"PCI:10:2:0"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screens section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier	"Screen_1"

    Device	"ATI_sec0"

    Monitor	"Dell_2007fp"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

	Depth		24

	Visual		"TrueColor"

	Virtual		1600 1200

	ViewPort	0 0

    EndSubSection

    Option	"accel"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier	"ScreenMFB_0"

    Device	"ATI_pri0"

    Monitor	"Dell_2001fp"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

	Depth		24

	Visual		"TrueColor"

	Virtual		2624 1200

	ViewPort	0 0

    EndSubSection

    Option	"accel"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier	"Screen_0"

    Device	"ATI_pri0"

    Monitor	"Dell_2001fp"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

	Depth		24

	Visual		"TrueColor"

	Virtual		1600 1200

	ViewPort	0 0

    EndSubSection

    Option	"accel"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier	"three_mon"

    Option	"AIGLX" 	"true"

    Screen	0 "ScreenMFB_0" RightOf "Screen_1"

    Screen	1 "Screen_1"

    InputDevice	"Mouse0"	"CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard0"	"CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group	"video"

    Mode	0666

EndSection

emerge --info:

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6-mw i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-mw-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-TM-_CPU_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 15 Jan 2010 18:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=nocona -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -pipe -msse3 -march=nocona"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CPPFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=nocona -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -pipe -msse3 -march=nocona"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=nocona -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -pipe -msse3 -march=nocona"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion bzip2 c++ cairo ccache cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom chroot colordiff cracklib crypt cups cxx device-mapper dia divx dmx dri dvd dvdr dynamic encode exif ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran gadu gdbm gif gimp glade gs gtk high-ints highlight iconv jabber jpeg jpeg2k lame lapack logrotate mmap mmx mmxext modules mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap nls nptl nptlonly numarray numeric nut odbc ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf png ppds print psyco python qt3support rar readline realmedia regex reiserfs rtc session sharedmem slang smp sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stroke subtitles subversion svg sysfs syslog tcpd theora threads tiff transcode truetype unicode unzip usb userlocales uuencode vim vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x wav x86 xcomposite xfce xfs xft xml xorg xpm xrandr xrender xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ca0106" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## d2_racing

Since you don't use hal and dbus and you have a big xorg.conf, try to cut some section that you may not need.

----------

## theotherjoe

Though my ATI Radeon 9250 is an AGP version, but I remember

that response time increased after updating to xorg-server 1.6.x

After fiddling with a bunch of of options finally found that EXA

acceleration was the culprit and changed back to XAA. 

Still using XAA with the 1.7.x server.

----------

## widlokm

Thanks for replies!

I've checked my xorg with XAA as well as without almost any options in xorg.conf. Unfortunately the only change was that glxgears fps dropped from 530 to 450. Opengl apps are still hardly usable. I also haven't seen anything special in logs. Funny thing, but in fact changing driver options from xorg.conf file (I've tried many combinations) is VERY hard to notice on screen. 

While I'm still interested in solving this issue yesterday evening it became less important for me because I found riser card for my machine with PCI-e slots. I will get it next month and I think that I will replace PCI cards with most modern ones.

Best Regards,

Michael W.

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

## saiko

I have similar issue - extremely slow opengl. Before i used fglrx with ATI opengl but since moved to radeon i experience very slow graphics. Even my favourite screensaver- Euphoria hardly render anything. With fglrx was working flowlessly...   :Sad: 

Some info:

```

$ glxinfo                   

name of display: :0.0                      

display: :0  screen: 0                     

direct rendering: Yes                      

server glx vendor string: SGI              

server glx version string: 1.2             

server glx extensions:                     

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,     

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,     

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group     

client glx vendor string: SGI                                                 

client glx version string: 1.4                                                

client glx extensions:                                                        

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,    

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,     

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,                          

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,     

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,      

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,                

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap                 

GLX version: 1.2                                                              

GLX extensions:                                                               

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,    

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,          

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group     

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project                                            

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer                                   

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.5.2                                         

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20                                  

OpenGL extensions:                                                            

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program,       

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,                   

    GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging,       

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query,          

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,                       

    GL_ARB_shading_language_120, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient,        

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,                  

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,                          

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,                  

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,                  

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,                

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object,                     

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos,           

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,                             

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,               

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,        

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture,    

    GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,                     

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_fog_coord,     

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,                         

    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object,                       

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,     

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,                    

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette,                        

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,           

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,               

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,                        

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,                          

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object,                        

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle,     

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra,                             

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,                  

    GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate,              

    GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,                        

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_fragment_shader,                        

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays,                     

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,                     

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_resize_buffers,  

    GL_MESA_texture_array, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos,          

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent,      

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,   

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1,    

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table,               

    GL_SGI_texture_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,                       

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,                  

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays                              

8 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x65 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x66 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x67 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x68 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x69 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x5c 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

8 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x5d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x5f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x60  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x61  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x62  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x63  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x64  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

and output of glxgears

```

$ glxgears

520 frames in 5.0 seconds = 103.593 FPS

516 frames in 5.0 seconds = 102.973 FPS

471 frames in 5.0 seconds = 94.094 FPS

```

Here is the relevant part of my xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

        Load    "xtrap"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "dri"

        Load    "dbe"

        Load    "record"

        Load    "GLcore"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "type1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Radeon X1400"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Dell Monitor"

        VendorName   "Dell"

        ModelName    "15.4 inch WXGA LCD"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "ATI Radeon X1400"

        Monitor    "Dell Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport  0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes     "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport  0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport  0 0

                Depth     32

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux kanzas 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #5 SMP Tue Jan 19 01:31:06 CET 2010 i686

Build Date: 16 January 2010  05:37:35PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 19 01:37:26 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Dell Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Radeon X1400"

(**) Option "AllowEmptyInput" "on"

(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "on"

(**) Option "AutoEnableDevices" "on"

(**) Automatically adding devices

(**) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/local/xview/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0x3aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:7145:1028:2003 ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400 rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xefdf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000ee00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

(II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 6.12.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,

   ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000efdf0000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000efdf0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400" (ChipID = 0x7145)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000d0000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 

   SubsystemVendorID: 0x1028 SubsystemID: 0x2003

   IOBaseAddress: 0xee00

   Filename: BR18652D.bin

   BIOS Bootup Message: 

M54P Dell Key largo A12 DDR2 BU BIOS 432e/396m Channel B                    

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x7ffb000

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0x7ffb000

(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 432000

(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 396000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1100000

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 27000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.31.0

(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled on r5xx and newer chips.

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 64800, max_out_pll: 110000, min_in_pll: 100, max_in_pll: 1350, xclk: 40000, sclk: 432.000000, mclk: 396.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=64800 max=110000; xclk=40000

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1680, YRes: 1050, DotClock: 119230

HBlank: 160, HOverPlus: 48, HSyncWidth: 32

VBlank: 30, VOverPlus: 2, VSyncWidth: 6

(II) RADEON(0): Skipping TV-Out

(II) RADEON(0): Skipping Component Video

encoder: 0x15

encoder: 0xf

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Dell Monitor

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x7e40

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: LVDS

  Connector: LVDS

  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1

  DDC reg: 0x7e30

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3250  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 119.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1052  v_sync_end 1058 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  CF264154P2

(II) RADEON(0):  (?HT}£Óÿ

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3503200000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780a87f594574f8c27

(II) RADEON(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101932e90a0601a1e403020

(II) RADEON(0):    26004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000003cd2026400000000fe0043

(II) RADEON(0):    463236340231353450320a20000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00283f48547da3d3ff02010a20200055

finished output detect: 1

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3250  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 119.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1052  v_sync_end 1058 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  CF264154P2

(II) RADEON(0):  (?HT}£Óÿ

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3503200000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780a87f594574f8c27

(II) RADEON(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101932e90a0601a1e403020

(II) RADEON(0):    26004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000003cd2026400000000fe0043

(II) RADEON(0):    463236340231353450320a20000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00283f48547da3d3ff02010a20200055

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12880

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1680x1050

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d0000000 0 0

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Using 32 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 29 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1728,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1680) to (1728,1682)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1728 x 6509

(II) RADEON(0): Will use front buffer at offset 0x0

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x21c0000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x2cd3000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for PCI GART table at offset 0x7ff8000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 73728 kb for textures at offset 0x37e6000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] 32768 kB allocated with handle 0xf8920000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring handle = 0xf8920000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0xb6fce000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0xf8a21000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xb6fcd000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xf8a22000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xaeceb000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0xf8c22000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0xad06b000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2dfbe000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 29884416

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xd7ffd000 is: 0xd7ffd000

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0x003f0000 is: 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) RADEON(0): XAA Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer. Please use EXA instead.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 1

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00b17000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00b1c000

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1728 x 6503

(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

Output CRT1 disable success

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Mode 1680x1050 - 1840 1080 10

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

freq: 119230000

best_freq: 119236025

best_feedback_div: 711

best_ref_div: 23

best_post_div: 7

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 119230, PLL 119230

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 23, fbdiv 0x2C7(711), pdiv 7

Set CRTC 0 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

Output digital setup success

Output LCD1 enable success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 331 x 207

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,bg"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",phonetic"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.0

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle double triple

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "true"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1400"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5300"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1500"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4400"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "50"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "50"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "100"

(**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

(**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

(**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

(**) Option "TapButton2" "2"

(**) Option "TapButton3" "3"

(**) Option "MinSpeed" "0.2"

(**) Option "MaxSpeed" "0.8"

(**) Option "AccelFactor" "0.005"

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 8 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,bg"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",phonetic"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,bg"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",phonetic"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12880

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.23  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1052 1058 1080 -hsync -vsync (64.8 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3250  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 119.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1052  v_sync_end 1058 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  CF264154P2

(II) RADEON(0):  (?HT}£Óÿ

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3503200000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780a87f594574f8c27

(II) RADEON(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101932e90a0601a1e403020

(II) RADEON(0):    26004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000003cd2026400000000fe0043

(II) RADEON(0):    463236340231353450320a20000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00283f48547da3d3ff02010a20200055

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12880

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12880

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.23  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1052 1058 1080 -hsync -vsync (64.8 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3250  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

```

EDIT: Too long post - rest of the message below

----------

## saiko

and continue... 

```

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 119.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1052  v_sync_end 1058 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  CF264154P2

(II) RADEON(0):  (?HT}£Óÿ

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3503200000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780a87f594574f8c27

(II) RADEON(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101932e90a0601a1e403020

(II) RADEON(0):    26004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000003cd2026400000000fe0043

(II) RADEON(0):    463236340231353450320a20000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00283f48547da3d3ff02010a20200055

finished output detect: 1

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3250  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 119.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1052  v_sync_end 1058 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  CF264154P2

(II) RADEON(0):  (?HT}£Óÿ

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3503200000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780a87f594574f8c27

(II) RADEON(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101932e90a0601a1e403020

(II) RADEON(0):    26004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000003cd2026400000000fe0043

(II) RADEON(0):    463236340231353450320a20000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00283f48547da3d3ff02010a20200055

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12880

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1680x1050

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d0000000 0 0

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Using 32 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 29 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1728,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1680) to (1728,1682)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1728 x 6509

(II) RADEON(0): Will use front buffer at offset 0x0

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x21c0000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x2cd3000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for PCI GART table at offset 0x7ff8000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 73728 kb for textures at offset 0x37e6000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] 32768 kB allocated with handle 0xf8920000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring handle = 0xf8920000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0xb6fce000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0xf8a21000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xb6fcd000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xf8a22000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xaeceb000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0xf8c22000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0xad06b000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2dfbe000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 29884416

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xd7ffd000 is: 0xd7ffd000

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0x003f0000 is: 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) RADEON(0): XAA Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer. Please use EXA instead.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 1

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00b17000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00b1c000

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1728 x 6503

(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

Output CRT1 disable success

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Mode 1680x1050 - 1840 1080 10

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

freq: 119230000

best_freq: 119236025

best_feedback_div: 711

best_ref_div: 23

best_post_div: 7

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 119230, PLL 119230

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 23, fbdiv 0x2C7(711), pdiv 7

Set CRTC 0 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

Output digital setup success

Output LCD1 enable success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 331 x 207

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,bg"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",phonetic"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.0

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle double triple

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "true"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1400"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5300"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1500"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4400"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "50"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "50"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "100"

(**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

(**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

(**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

(**) Option "TapButton2" "2"

(**) Option "TapButton3" "3"

(**) Option "MinSpeed" "0.2"

(**) Option "MaxSpeed" "0.8"

(**) Option "AccelFactor" "0.005"

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 8 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,bg"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",phonetic"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,bg"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",phonetic"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12880

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.23  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1052 1058 1080 -hsync -vsync (64.8 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3250  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 119.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1052  v_sync_end 1058 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  CF264154P2

(II) RADEON(0):  (?HT}£Óÿ

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3503200000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780a87f594574f8c27

(II) RADEON(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101932e90a0601a1e403020

(II) RADEON(0):    26004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000003cd2026400000000fe0043

(II) RADEON(0):    463236340231353450320a20000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00283f48547da3d3ff02010a20200055

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12880

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12880

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.23  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1052 1058 1080 -hsync -vsync (64.8 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3250  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 119.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1052  v_sync_end 1058 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  CF264154P2

(II) RADEON(0):  (?HT}£Óÿ

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3503200000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780a87f594574f8c27

(II) RADEON(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101932e90a0601a1e403020

(II) RADEON(0):    26004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000003cd2026400000000fe0043

(II) RADEON(0):    463236340231353450320a20000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00283f48547da3d3ff02010a20200055

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12880

(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(II) RADEON(0): avivo_restore !

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

Output CRT1 disable success

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Mode 1680x1050 - 1840 1080 10

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

freq: 119230000

best_freq: 119236025

best_feedback_div: 711

best_ref_div: 23

best_post_div: 7

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 119230, PLL 119230

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 23, fbdiv 0x2C7(711), pdiv 7

Set CRTC 0 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

Output digital setup success

Output LCD1 enable success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): [RESUME] Attempting to re-init Radeon hardware.

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Sleep Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Power Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(II) RADEON(0): avivo_restore !

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

Output CRT1 disable success

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Mode 1680x1050 - 1840 1080 10

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

freq: 119230000

best_freq: 119236025

best_feedback_div: 711

best_ref_div: 23

best_post_div: 7

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 119230, PLL 119230

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 23, fbdiv 0x2C7(711), pdiv 7

Set CRTC 0 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

Output digital setup success

Output LCD1 enable success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): [RESUME] Attempting to re-init Radeon hardware.

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Sleep Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Power Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12880

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.23  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1052 1058 1080 -hsync -vsync (64.8 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3250  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 119.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1052  v_sync_end 1058 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  CF264154P2

(II) RADEON(0):  (?HT}£Óÿ

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3503200000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780a87f594574f8c27

(II) RADEON(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101932e90a0601a1e403020

(II) RADEON(0):    26004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000003cd2026400000000fe0043

(II) RADEON(0):    463236340231353450320a20000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00283f48547da3d3ff02010a20200055

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12880

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12880

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.23  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1052 1058 1080 -hsync -vsync (64.8 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3250  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 119.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1052  v_sync_end 1058 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  CF264154P2

(II) RADEON(0):  (?HT}£Óÿ

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3503200000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780a87f594574f8c27

(II) RADEON(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101932e90a0601a1e403020

(II) RADEON(0):    26004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000003cd2026400000000fe0043

(II) RADEON(0):    463236340231353450320a20000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00283f48547da3d3ff02010a20200055

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12880

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12880

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.23  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1052 1058 1080 -hsync -vsync (64.8 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3250  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 119.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1052  v_sync_end 1058 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  CF264154P2

(II) RADEON(0):  (?HT}£Óÿ

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3503200000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780a87f594574f8c27

(II) RADEON(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101932e90a0601a1e403020

(II) RADEON(0):    26004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000003cd2026400000000fe0043

(II) RADEON(0):    463236340231353450320a20000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    00283f48547da3d3ff02010a20200055

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12880

```

I  guess i forgot the main part - I am using ATI radeon X1400 card with radeon driver built as a module. 

Another strange thing is that when i try to build it in the kernel (2.6.31-gentoo-r6) it cannot load DRI with the following error message: 

```

 (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed because of a version mismatch.

[dri] radeon kernel module version is 2.0.0 but version 1.17.0 or newer is needed.

[dri] Disabling DRI.

```

I googled this to be a bug but i didn't find the right way out of it. 

Any idea/suggestion is more than welcome

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

# eselect kernel list

# qlist -ICv radeon

```

----------

## saiko

Here it comes:

```

# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r4

  [2]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7

  [3]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

  [4]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r10

  [5]   linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

  [6]   linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

  [7]   linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 *

# qlist -ICv radeon

app-laptop/radeontool-1.5-r3

```

I updated lately and still have to tidy up my system removing the old stuff...  :Smile: 

----------

## saiko

and also some other related data that might help...

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.15  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.5.2  USE="nptl -debug -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeonhd -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1  USE="hal ipv6 nptl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB

```

Also :

```

Processor type and features --->

<*> MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device drivers --->

   Graphics support --->

   <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) --->

      (The agpgart option is not present on 64-bit kernels; just choose your chipset support.)

      <M> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 support

      (Enable your chipset instead of the above.)

   <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --->

      <M> ATI Radeon

   <*> Staging drivers --->

        <*> Enable modesetting on radeon by default

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you remove that from your kernel :

```

Staging drivers ---> 

        <*> Enable modesetting on radeon by default 

```

Recompile your kernel and rerun this :

```

# emerge -1v $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

```

----------

## saiko

First I would like to say I really appreciate your help. 

I recompiled the kernel without "Enable modesetting on radeon by default" and reemerged the x11-driver packages but that made things even worse as 

the Radeon module cannot be loaded and graphics is very slow and eats up all my CPU: 

```

# modprobe radeon

FATAL: Error inserting radeon (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

# dmesg | tail

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:1c:10:2f:b8:ca

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:10:2f:b8:ca (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

radeon: Unknown parameter `modeset'

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, recompile your kernel and add what I ask to remove.

Also, can you post this :

```

# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

----------

## Mike Hunt

For radeon with AGP you can speed things up considerably by adding these into xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Radeon X1400"

        Option      "AGPMode"           "4"

        Option      "RenderAccel"       "on"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip"    "on"

        Option      "AGPFastWrite"      "yes"

        Option      "AccelMethod"       "EXA"

        Driver      "radeon"

EndSection
```

----------

## saiko

```

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf       

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you       

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that  

# is included with the Grub documentation.                                       

default 0

timeout 120

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title gentoo

root(hd0,1)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda5

title gentoo(rescue)

root(hd0,1)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda5 init=/bin/bb

title windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

#root (hd0,0)

#kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:

```

Thank for the suggestions Mike but for the moment the following option made my system very slow. Actually that was the reason the have this very slow graphics earlier. I emerge a slightly newer xf86-video-ati-6.12.4-r1 driver and it works better but still with Software acceleration. 

```

Option      "AccelMethod"       "EXA" 

```

Here is more info:

glxinfo

Xorg.0.log

Xorg.conf

dmesg | grep drm 

.config

make.conf

and also: 

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.15  USE="-debug" 409 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6  USE="-build -symlink" 60,214 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.5.2  USE="nptl -debug -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeonhd -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 4,285 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1  USE="hal ipv6 nptl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib" 4,575 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

```

If more info is needed i will be happy to provide it.

----------

## saiko

So i upgraded to x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999 which seemed to fix the mismatch problem in my Xorg.0.log. Now everything seems quite fine except for the Software Rasterising. 

Here are Xorg.0.log and glxinfoat the moment

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

$ groups

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

----------

## widlokm

Saiko,

My PCIe riser and graphics cards (one is radeon X1300) are on the way, I hope to get them in 2 days. Then we can compare configuration and options to find best working one.

Strange thing is that I never had problems with ordinary DRI (I always used gentoo dri howto to configure it). I remember that there were some problems with multi-head config, but after xrandr most things are working really good (my current system is dell server with 2 radeons and 3 monitors).

Best regards,

Michael W.

----------

## Sergey.T

Saiko,

Replace

```

Driver      "radeon" 

```

with

```

Driver      "ati"

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Sergey.T wrote:*   

> Saiko,
> 
> Replace
> 
> ```
> ...

 

that's wrong, the module name is in fact radeon.

----------

## Sergey.T

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> that's wrong, the module name is in fact radeon.

 

Yes, but fortunately it helps me with my Radeon card. Besides, widlokm uses ati instead of radeon. Moreover, module ati loads radeon module, you can check it revising the first Xorg.0.log.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Sergey.T wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   
> 
> that's wrong, the module name is in fact radeon. 
> 
> Yes, but fortunately it helps me with my Radeon card. Besides, widlokm uses ati instead of radeon. Moreover, module ati loads radeon module, you can check it revising the first Xorg.0.log.

 

I'm using radeon without any problem, rest assure that using ati or radeon won't solve your problem.

----------

## saiko

Guys the problem is solved. I checked the groups as d2_racing suggested and guess what - not in the video groups. No wander it didn't work.

Now it uses mesa properly and have about 5000 fps in glsgears. Widlokm that's a challage   :Wink: 

Guys thank you all for the help. I really appreciate the helpful forum here.

----------

## d2_racing

Problem solved  :Razz: 

----------

## widlokm

Hi,

I'm still waiting for my cards  :Sad: . I would be angry if I not get them today (before weekend) - now I can use my PC in text mode and as a server.

Saiko, could You please post me Yours xorg.conf, Xorg.0.log and glxinfo output? I would be glad to compare them with mine, to check that everything is OK, and maybe to figure out what was wrong with PCI cards.

Thanks,

Michael Widlok

----------

## saiko

yep. I am not really the best source to compare configuration files to but at least it works for me and I don't mind sharing them.  :Smile:  I used Mike Hunt's suggestions for drivers' options posted earlier.  

Xorg.conf

glxinfo

Xorg.0.log

Hope you get that card soon.

----------

## widlokm

Many thanks Saiko,

Of course I had to wait until yesterday for the cards. The good news is that without optimization I'm getting 2700 fps in glxgears and nice rendering. I think that I will also try radeonhd driver, just to see how it works.

The problem seems to be solved also for me  :Smile: 

Best Regards,

Michael Widlok

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *widlokm wrote:*   

> Many thanks Saiko,
> 
> Of course I had to wait until yesterday for the cards. The good news is that without optimization I'm getting 2700 fps in glxgears and nice rendering. I think that I will also try radeonhd driver, just to see how it works.
> 
> The problem seems to be solved also for me 
> ...

 

just because the radeonhd driver has hd, it doesn't means that it is the best driver, this driver barely gets updated, the best os driver is infact radeon which can do anything that radeonhd can do

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, since they opened the spec for the radeon, then the opensource driver seems to be better and better every releases.

----------

## widlokm

Well, it seems that I've spoken that everything is OK to soon, unfortunately. I still need to double check everything (and I'm still waiting for dms-dvi cable), but If someone want to listen  :Smile:  then the situation looks like this:

When I first started X I did not realized that dri is working only on primary video card (RV430, radeon X800GTO). With the second card (RV516, radeon X1300) I had an error with PCI memory allocation, but opengl apps were working perfectly OK on primary card. I added vmalloc=256M kernel option and this fixed "out of memory" error. 

Now X says that dri is working on both cards, but I can not start any opengl app - glxgears instantly fails with: 

drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22

kernel says:

[drm:r300_emit_carefully_checked_packet0] *ERROR* Register 4310 failed check as flag=00

[drm:r300_do_cp_cmdbuf] *ERROR* r300_emit_packet0 failed

I know that now situation is not normal (second card has no monitor connected), but I think that this is not the cause. Anyway if anybody has any idea what to try then please tell me. On Monday I hope to get this cable and then I will post my configuration and logs if the problem does not go away.

Oh by the way, I tried to use radeonhd driver for X1300 video card and X server does not start at all. It seems that radeon and radeonhd does not like each other.

Best Regards

Michael Widlok

----------

